# Fur stretcher



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I made one of two. Coyote stretcher. I will make raccoon boards in the summer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I have not treated it. I also used ceder. Have one more to make. Good project on a cold day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... Is that a right handed stretcher.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Well if i turn it around it will work as a lefthand?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL...


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I like that


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice stretchers. I really need to get around to making a few good stretchers. With the fur prices being lower this year, most of my fur has been donated to a High School Science teacher for his classroom. Hopefully soon he will have a couple full sets of Raccoon, Skunk, Opossum, Beaver, and Coyote pelts plus cleaned skulls.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

teredpse said:


> I like that


 I was just pulling your chain... I've never used a stretcher like yours, I grew up with the solid wood stretching boards. Adjustable stretchers make it easier to get your pelts off. What's holding the top together a nail?


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I used a strip of leather and staples. I have tacks nails if needed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok... I use two pieces of angle iron so I can widen the top. It comes off easily too...


----------

